# coconut oil deals



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://raising6kids.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/give-away-gallon-tt-coconutoil/

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...1386a3&id=41f8e7b70c&e=d266ee4cd1&h=xAQGNUN01

Coconut oil is an EXCELLENT oil to store it does not go rancid and lasts at most indefinitely I believe .... My favorite is the Nutvia ... The limit is two... I think today only... it has more of a coconut smell....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! We use a lot of coconut oil and find it be very beneficial in many ways. My wife even used it on her abdomen during and after each pregnancy to minimize stretch marks. Worked like a charm.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Love coconut oil!

Use it as:

Lotion after dry brushing

On face (for men) on delicate areas being shaved (for women) puts that razor burn out and stops bumps! Yippy!

I used it once to remove the heat on my hands from chopping peppers.

'Chapstick'

I put it in rice while cooking: yummy!

I sun bathe in it.

Treat hair once a week with it. A great conditioner.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Ordered.:2thumb:

We use both refined and unrefined. The unrefined has the coconut smell and taste but a lower smoke point. The refined doesn't have the smell and taste but has a higher smoke point.

I agree that it is good for storage. It's the ideal storage oil.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I use it with baking soda and cornstarch as a deodrant. So far I really love it. I have always used the anti persperants with deodrant. I have just finished two weeks of the natural deodrant. I have had no smelly issues at all. During the first week the mixture only lasted till around dinnertime but now it lasts all day. The first week I also had a itching reaction to the bakibg soda but that has passed. I feel as though I sweat more without regular storebought deodrant but there is absolutely no odor and no residue when I shave either. 

I also love that I am not applying those chemicals to my pits anymore either.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

What is the difference between Expeller-Pressed Coconut Oil and Gold Label?


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

UncleJoe! I forgot! I will have to go look ... maybe they say something in this video....





I have bought both... one has more of a coconut smell have bought both and Nutvia


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> What is the difference between Expeller-Pressed Coconut Oil and Gold Label?


It's hand made instead of machine processed.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Cud579 said:


> I use it with baking soda and cornstarch as a deodrant.


Recipe please?

I eat a good amount of coconut oil, and use it to cook whenever I can. Love the stuff.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> It's hand made instead of machine processed.


If it's hand made it seems to me that it would cost more. The Expeller-Pressed is about half the price of the other stuff.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> If it's hand made it seems to me that it would cost more. The Expeller-Pressed is about half the price of the other stuff.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Recipe please?
> 
> I eat a good amount of coconut oil, and use it to cook whenever I can. Love the stuff.


Heres mine. I don't know about anyone elses

The ingredients:
1/4cup corn starch
1/4 cup baking soda
1-2 TBSP coconut oil

Mix the dry ingredients first and slowly add the coconut oil mixing with your hands.( *I use a stainless spoon and it works just as well*) The coconut oil is the bonding agent and you do not need too much to make the deodorant the same consistency as store bought.

the baking soda is the odor fighter, the corn starch keeping dry, coconut oil bonding agent-3 ingredients safe and simple.

I add essential oils for fragrance in mine. I use lavender and lemon grass in the warmer months and patchouli or pine in the colder months. I also like bergamot(sp?) too. 
I've read where others use tea tree oil *shrugs*

You will sweat with this as it's not an antiperspirant, but you're suppose to sweat to get rid of impurities in your body and to help cool yourself. 
I have never understood people's aversion to sweating. It's silly really.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I brush my teeth with it. I put baking soda and c.o. On my brush and brush away.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

The recipe I have is 1/4 cup of each baking soda and cornstarch and then 5 Tblsp of coconut oil. I keep mine in a small covered container and just scoop out what I need. It melts very quickly into my skin so it is super easy to rub in. 

Now I had intense itching on day 2 and day 3. I researched it and it was due to the baking soda. For the next few days I applied plain coconut oil first then the mixture. I only did that for a few days and now use just the mixture. I love this and wish I had started this years ago. I am on week 3 and will not go back to store bought antipersperants.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/homemade-magnesium-lotion/

Made with coconut oil


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm having some of this coconut oil in my coffee right now. :2thumb:


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just bought a jar of coconut oil, and I know it has a long shelf life, but does it need to be refrigerated after opening? The label didnt say..better safe than sorry:scratch


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Coconut oil has such low moisture content, no break down products or contaminants, it is very stable. Therefore, it is not necessary to refrigerate this oil.

If you do refrigerate coconut oil it will become "hard as a rock" and you will need to warm the oil in order to scoop any out of the jar. The most important thing to consider when deciding how you will store your coconut oil is to keep it out of direct sunlight or high heat. I would not recommend a damp place such as moist basements. Over time, with repeated exposure to mold spores, you may get some growth in the oil. The best place to store coconut oil is a cupboard or closet that does not become overly hot in the summer.

A pantry, closet or shelf in your kitchen will work fine. At room temperature, your virgin coconut oil will easily last 2 years in your pantry. The manufacturers say it has a 3 year shelf life.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> Coconut oil has such low moisture content, no break down products or contaminants, it is very stable. Therefore, it is not necessary to refrigerate this oil.
> 
> If you do refrigerate coconut oil it will become "hard as a rock" and you will need to warm the oil in order to scoop any out of the jar. The most important thing to consider when deciding how you will store your coconut oil is to keep it out of direct sunlight or high heat. I would not recommend a damp place such as moist basements. Over time, with repeated exposure to mold spores, you may get some growth in the oil. The best place to store coconut oil is a cupboard or closet that does not become overly hot in the summer.
> 
> A pantry, closet or shelf in your kitchen will work fine. At room temperature, your virgin coconut oil will easily last 2 years in your pantry. The manufacturers say it has a 3 year shelf life.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> Coconut oil has such low moisture content, no break down products or contaminants, it is very stable. Therefore, it is not necessary to refrigerate this oil.
> 
> If you do refrigerate coconut oil it will become "hard as a rock" and you will need to warm the oil in order to scoop any out of the jar. The most important thing to consider when deciding how you will store your coconut oil is to keep it out of direct sunlight or high heat. I would not recommend a damp place such as moist basements. Over time, with repeated exposure to mold spores, you may get some growth in the oil. The best place to store coconut oil is a cupboard or closet that does not become overly hot in the summer.
> 
> A pantry, closet or shelf in your kitchen will work fine. At room temperature, your virgin coconut oil will easily last 2 years in your pantry. The manufacturers say it has a 3 year shelf life.


I think it will easily keep for 3 years or longer but the product I got from the link in your OP has a 2 year "best by" date.

Seeing how it's in sealed container I keep everything except the jar we are currently using in the basement/jar cellar.

I broke the one gallon bucket down to pint jars. I got 9 pints from a gallon go figure.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I think they always say to use by date to cover themselves .... I think coconut oil is antibacterial and lasts a lot longer we kept ours for a few years after the date.. now we use it for more than just food so it doesn't last long because we use so much more.


----------

